# Question: Florida Law Enforcement



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Im currently on vaca in Florida and made some observations that have stemmed some questions about hopefully one of you florida cops can answer.

with the sheriffs and locals patroling the same streets, who does 911 go to and or who takes call's for service? Is it all in who the caller "wants" to call?

Speed Limits? I traveled from Orlando to Daytona (rt 4 i beieve) and I saw only one speed limit sign saying 70mph. I did however see a good 10 minimm speed sign's. The regular trafic flow was traveling between 80 and 90. At the risk of sounding crazy but does the fact that there are min. speed signs mean they want you to keep the vehicle in control "reasonable" or does the one speed limit sign for the 40 or so miles stay in effect? 

Does Disney employ a "special" police department or do they use just orange county deputies? 


Ill probly have 100 more as I go on with my vaca but ide love to hear answers to these.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll try and help you out!!

Sheriff's patrol unincorporated areas while the police patrol within city limits. Some municipalities have contracted with the various sheriff's to provide law enforcement services, therefore the sheriff has assumed the responsiblilty for policing within city limits. It depends on your location as to who will answer the 911 call. If you pay county taxes, the sheriff would arrive and vice versa!!!

Disney has there own private security, police matters are left to the Orange County Sheriff's Office.

The speed limit is up to 70mph on many highways, but thats as high as it gets. FHP is known for the ability to write citations rather than warnings, even to law enforcement, so drive accordingly. Also be advised the Orange County Sheriffs share that concept as well!!

I hope you enjoy your visit to the sunshine state and have a safe visit 8)


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

PBC FL Cop";p="62755 said:


> FHP is known for the ability to write citations rather than warnings, even to law enforcement, Also be advised the Orange County Sheriffs share that concept as well!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Disney Security


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

PBC FL Cop";p="62755 said:


> I'll try and help you out!!
> 
> Sheriff's patrol unincorporated areas while the police patrol within city limits. Some municipalities have contracted with the various sheriff's to provide law enforcement services, therefore the sheriff has assumed the responsiblilty for policing within city limits. It depends on your location as to who will answer the 911 call. If you pay county taxes, the sheriff would arrive and vice versa!!!
> 
> ...


PBC, thanks for the insight however here is a more specific scenerio. I am in Lake Mary Fl, in my travels I have seen Lake Mary Police (Beautiful cruisers mind you) but ALSO the Sheriff's have a community outpost inside a local shoping center.

If the Sheriff only patrols unincorporated land then is this shopping center unincorporated? this dual law enforcement role is just damn confusing compared to the MA system!. Also are the highways unincorporated , or are they welcome to excersize their power anywhere in their county incorporated or not?

As far as FHP, thankfully I havent had any runins with them however I did see one driving a nice camaro!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

[quote="union1";p="62763
PBC, thanks for the insight however here is a more specific scenerio. I am in Lake Mary Fl, in my travels I have seen Lake Mary Police (Beautiful cruisers mind you) but ALSO the Sheriff's have a community outpost inside a local shoping center. 
quote]

The local shopping center is most likely in unincorporated territory or in another unincorporated town...and not in Lake Mary.

Yes... the sheriffs have full power in their whole county but actively patrol and respond to calls for service in their unincorporated towns.

Ft Lauderdale is incorporated and has their own police force, but if you blow by a Broward County sheriff in Ft Lauderdale, he can and will most likely stop you...It's in his county.

If you think this is confusing, remember Boston before the merge?
State, MDC, Capitol, Registry and City cops?


----------



## Dodpopo2468 (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually there is a disney law enforcement team, however they go after folks for selling unlicensed disney merchandise and tickets, infringing upon the disney trademark etc. They are deputized by the Orange county sheriff's office and are generally retired LE folks in a second job.

FHP has primary law enforcement authority on state and county roadways and is also the primary responsder to accidents involving govt vehicles within the state.

I think I know the area of Lake Mary you are talking about. Its a few blocks from the city in unincorporated area however the sheriff has primary response. The reason it is called Lake Mary is because its apart of a zip code in which Lake Mary is in and uses its post office.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Sheriffs have full authority anywhere in their county (highways, cities etc.) and they are the highest law enforcement in the county.

People sometimes get confused with unincorporated areas. One would think they are rural, unpopulated areas, which is not always the case. It just means the area is maintained by the county government opposed to a municipal (city) government.

FHP patrols the highways, but they have full authority anywhere in the state. 

The system is not that confusing, each agency has a specific area of responsibility.

I live in Palm Beach County, so I'm not too familiar with the Lake Mary area, but I'm sure Dodpopo2468 is correct.

Have Fun!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="62762 said:


> Disney Security


This has to be the best law enforcement job in the world, except for the hats


----------



## Dodpopo2468 (Jan 18, 2005)

PBC.. I work for a department in Broward county but formerly worked in Orange county and lived in Seminole (where Lake Mary is). Universal studios city walk security is probably the best security gig between both parks. Disney fraud investigators have a good job too.


----------

